# well



## kaitlynf (Jun 25, 2012)

I dont know what happened, i was doing so good for a couple of days, then i read some stupid article that said most people dont recover and it totally got to me.. i have spent the past hour bawling. I cant seem to shake this, and im so scared im going to have this forever, to where im even considering taking my own life, im so scared. I know everyone keeps saying to stay positive, but thats so hard for me right now. i just dont think i can do it anymore. i hate reading post that people are 80% or 60% better, rare to find a full 100%, get there old life back kinda thing. I just feel like this has ruined my life.. please no negative comments.. i really dont need that. i have only had this for 3 months about to be 4... i dont know how some people do this for years..

i guess thats all i have to say.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2012)

well thats the thing its all your thoughts...

if you are so despairt to recover that you read a ton of posts looking for hope then you are probably not accepting it right....its all about not giving in to it and just trying to move on and accept you have this thing....I mean its not the end of the world to have dp even if its forever....and I have honestly learned to accept that like whateves I could have had other worse things happen to me....im moving on going to school and working in a job I love and thats good enough for me and I will try to get married to a good girl and have kids and be happy and if dp followes me there then so be it but it wont stop me from achieving what I want......

and I mean I have recovered before (granted from the help of meds) and for me that meant eliminating all the anxiety I could from my life and that ment going from a 17 per hour job that was torture to me and getting a 8 dollar an hour job where I enjoyed what I did (I work in a store that sell games anime and cds and movies) and going back to school to become something greater in the future....and exercising to rest my exhausted mind and taking omega 3 and b12 vitamins (omega 3 helps sooo much)....but the most important thing I did was to not worry about dp and just live with it and slowly it went away..plus noone can ever tell you you wont recover cause they just dont know that.....thats for you to decide if you recover not them....hope this helps brobro cop


----------



## onlygirlintheworld (Jul 3, 2012)

I thought I didn't wanna live anymore at first too but I dont feel like that now! stuff is hard sometimes but u will absolutely get better! I did







I took citalopram an that helped me get better, it just takes time but u won't feel like this forever an you're not on your own, i got my old life back 100%, I'm in a bit of a weird stage now lol but i really would say that i actually did get better from dp for like a yr an a half an even though the past few weeks it started to come back again, it didn't last for long an wasn't as bad







x


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

kaitlynf said:


> I dont know what happened, i was doing so good for a couple of days, then i read some stupid article that said most people dont recover and it totally got to me.. i have spent the past hour bawling. I cant seem to shake this, and im so scared im going to have this forever, to where im even considering taking my own life, im so scared. I know everyone keeps saying to stay positive, but thats so hard for me right now. i just dont think i can do it anymore. i hate reading post that people are 80% or 60% better, rare to find a full 100%, get there old life back kinda thing. I just feel like this has ruined my life.. please no negative comments.. i really dont need that. i have only had this for 3 months about to be 4... i dont know how some people do this for years..
> 
> i guess thats all i have to say.


I know it's hard, but you gotta keep calm really, if you give in to the fears and the 'possiblities' it'll never get any better!


----------



## actor_bs (May 26, 2012)

I really don't care anymore if I'm recovered or not.. as far as I can function like this, and DP can be fun sometimes cos I know that i observe things from different angle..
this week I started job where I have to take bills and give change without minute rest.. that distracted me totally, I can't remember that I'm DP-d for whole day..and yesterday I had fight with one customer, I'm still concerned about consequences, totally mess in the head and no time for DP now.. dunno if it's good or bad :S


----------



## Cris013 (Apr 22, 2012)

Don't do take your life! 
I promise you you will get better! 
When I was like you I would read some shit like that it would freak me out too ! Just hang in there I have had this fir a year trust me I was always like you saying I can't believe people have had it for a ear an that I'm never gonna take that long to recover.... ! But I am better to the piont that I forget about dp half of the day..and then from there you will just get better and better ! Why ever you do don't take your life ! That's quitting an you are not a quitter!!!


----------



## kaitlynf (Jun 25, 2012)

I just want a full complete recovery. If its possible then I'm going to try my best.


----------



## mimomo (Apr 19, 2012)

Kaitlyn, I too contemplated suicide, and I can tell you right now that this is the absolute worst thing you can do to yourself. You never know what tomorrow may bring, and you seem like a very strong girl - you will make it through, believe me. I had many days where I would wake up to a panic attack, and many nights where I didn't sleep until about 3 in the morning. Every time I considered taking my own life, I just thought about the promise of tomorrow and a better future.
You may feel alone at times, and like the only mind in this big, scary world, but I can assure you you're not. I know we don't know each other or anything, but I wish someone had personally been there for me when I was going through my horrible DP and DR.


----------



## kaitlynf (Jun 25, 2012)

simonjcummings said:


> I had this and recovered from it 100 per cent. I can assure you that 100 per cent recovery is not just a possibility but it is a certainty. If anything, when you do recover you take things a lot less for granted than you did before and will be a better person because of it. Although, this condition is utter hell, it is anxiety pure and simple. The problem is that anxiety feeds of itself so if you read an article that says that people do not recover from this, this will make you even more anxious. The key to beating anxiety is to understand it. Once you can observe your anxiety within you and then separate yourself from it, you will be cured. This may not happen today but it will happen soon.


thank you so much for the positive words, i really needed that today. <3


----------



## onlygirlintheworld (Jul 3, 2012)

kaitlynf said:


> I just want a full complete recovery. If its possible then I'm going to try my best.


It is possible







x


----------



## kaitlynf (Jun 25, 2012)

smiley x said:


> It is possible
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank smiley! how are you?


----------



## onlygirlintheworld (Jul 3, 2012)

kaitlynf said:


> thank smiley! how are you?


I'm alright thanks, trying not to worry about stuff so much







x


----------



## kaitlynf (Jun 25, 2012)

smiley x said:


> I'm alright thanks, trying not to worry about stuff so much
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thats the best thing to do! worry free for life! lol


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

I just wanted to let you know that I had dp before and recovered completely. My sister had it and recovered. A lady from my church had it and recovered. A friend from the forum had it and recovered. It just takes believing you will recover and creating an environment for yourself that is safe, calm, and positive.


----------



## kaitlynf (Jun 25, 2012)

ValleyGirl83 said:


> I just wanted to let you know that I had dp before and recovered completely. My sister had it and recovered. A lady from my church had it and recovered. A friend from the forum had it and recovered. It just takes believing you will recover and creating an environment for yourself that is safe, calm, and positive.


thank you so much valleygirl, it really does give me hope reading that. as of today i am doing wonderful! and i hope you are as well.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

I'm glad to hear that you are in a more positive place


----------



## kaitlynf (Jun 25, 2012)

ValleyGirl83 said:


> I'm glad to hear that you are in a more positive place


thank you! how are you doing?


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

kaitlynf said:


> thank you! how are you doing?


I'm doing better recently. I was in a pretty bad place with anxiety and depression and feeling trapped where I was living but I finally made the decision to move and started taking 5-htp and it has completely taken away my anxiety. I feel very calm all of the time which is wonderful







Tonight my 3-d vision came back for like an hour, which hadn't happened in a long time, so that's very positive.


----------



## kaitlynf (Jun 25, 2012)

ValleyGirl83 said:


> I'm doing better recently. I was in a pretty bad place with anxiety and depression and feeling trapped where I was living but I finally made the decision to move and started taking 5-htp and it has completely taken away my anxiety. I feel very calm all of the time which is wonderful
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 that is great to hear! i have heard aloooot of good things about 5-htp lately, maybe i should give it a try!


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

kaitlynf said:


> that is great to hear! i have heard aloooot of good things about 5-htp lately, maybe i should give it a try!


How have you been doing lately kaitlyn? Still thinking positive? I'm not feeling as good as I was a few days back but I'm still positive


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

kaitlynf said:


> that is great to hear! i have heard aloooot of good things about 5-htp lately, maybe i should give it a try!


It's pretty awesome. I have a weird liver and an extremely sensitive to medications. Like I have to taken children's doses of medications and this stuff has been great. The only side effects I've noticed is feel slightly numb, which for me is better than panic attacks, and fragmented sleep on the 50 mg dose. I upped my dose to 75 mg two night ago and had much better sleep. The first few nights I woke up 20 times a night and last night I woke up twice. Oh and if you do take, take it at bedtime with a snack. It can be hard on your stomach.


----------



## kaitlynf (Jun 25, 2012)

PositiveThinking! said:


> How have you been doing lately kaitlyn? Still thinking positive? I'm not feeling as good as I was a few days back but I'm still positive


im doing great, have my moment of not so positive, but always snap out, and you'll come back, no worries


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

kaitlynf said:


> im doing great, have my moment of not so positive, but always snap out, and you'll come back, no worries


Aw it's nice to know you're still thinking like that, I'm gonna try and stay positive till recovery


----------



## kaitlynf (Jun 25, 2012)

PositiveThinking! said:


> Aw it's nice to know you're still thinking like that, I'm gonna try and stay positive till recovery


best thing to do







just gotta keep your head up!


----------

